
Mossberg: The real trouble with web ads - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/7/9467107/walt-mossberg-web-ads
======
dynomight
I don't have a problem with advertising and info gathering in general as long
as you can opt out when you want to be private. When I search for something
unpopular or controversial or personal I want to know that I have privacy.
Just as when I change clothes, I want to have reason to believe that no one is
watching me. When I clear my cookies I want to the tracking to be gone. I want
fresh searches after I clear my cookies.

I know all of this has been said over and over but I'll say it again and I
know I will say it again over and over.

